# Infectious Diseases and Pathology of Reptiles: Color Atlas and Text



## jc_reptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

free E-book, could be handy for people. Thanks to Francis for sending the link.

http://www.ebookee.com.cn/Infectiou...-of-Reptiles-Color-Atlas-and-Text_256107.html 

It is a huge 82MB file in .rar format (a compressed pdf file that you need WinRAR or similar to unpack, then you can save it as a normal pdf document to your hard drive)

<http://www.ebookee.com.cn/Infectious-Diseases-and-Pathology-of-Reptiles-Color-Atlas-and-Text_256107.html>

If that link breaks, try
http://tinyurl.com/ye5c8m2

This gives you a Chinese web page; click on the link to "Uploading.com" and then on the page that appears, click on "Download".
Ignore all the messages about paying for a "premium download", on the page that follows... wait till the counter to the left reaches zero seconds and then it is replaced by a grey button that says "Free Download" ... that's the one you want!
http://www.ebookee.com.cn/Infectiou...-of-Reptiles-Color-Atlas-and-Text_256107.html


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Cheers for that :2thumb:


----------

